# Eureka FP from South Korea



## Wayne (Oct 27, 2019)

New FP announced. 
 Check the article here.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 28, 2019)

Beauties!


----------



## philipff (Nov 12, 2019)

Wayne, when I click on the PayPal donate button it takes me to a site in the UK.  What gives?  P.


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 12, 2019)

Interesting design. But I don't know if I like the idea of the one thread for cap and section. I could see the section getting unscrewed with the cap.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 12, 2019)

philipff said:


> Wayne, when I click on the PayPal donate button it takes me to a site in the UK.  What gives?  P.


Sorry, all I have is the article for reference.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Nov 13, 2019)

philipff said:


> Wayne, when I click on the PayPal donate button it takes me to a site in the UK.  What gives?  P.


UK fountain pens     that would probably be because the person writing the blog is from the UK.


----------

